# German flag, in Lego



## Josh66 (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL, bored and had the idea to make a flag out of legos.  I only had the right colors on hand to make the German flag.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks difficult, how long did that take you?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 20, 2010)

You have no idea...


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 25, 2010)

awww......next time - make the US flag, lol)))


----------

